
Ask HN: Is it stupid to buy from domain resellers? - lifeisstillgood
I am trying to buy a domain name (for an example site as part of a book I am writing).  It could be anything - but I have plumped for cheerypanda.com<p>However cheerfulpanda.com is taken by a reseller called buydomains.com - for 1300 USD.<p>The .net and .org are still new at a few bucks<p>Has anyone bought from anyone like this before? Any thoughts?
======
saluki
If it's a book you are writing I would change the title to match a .com that
is available.

I don't think buying a $1,300 .com is going to push the needle for your book
sales.

I would recommend using a .com though, so change up your title slightly if
possible.

Or go with CheerfulPandaBook.com or something like that vs. spending $1300 on
a domain.

Good luck with your book.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
It's worse than that - the book is not about cheerfulpanda - i just wanted the
techie "how to build a AWS site" to have a themed example site - i am i think
procrastinating...

~~~
konradb
My personal opinion is take the net or the org and be done with thinking about
it :) by your own admission you are doing something that is taking time, it
sounds like your time is better spent just having this set up at 'some' name
rather than something specific. All the best :)

------
joshe
The domain name space is huge. Say there are 30,000 common words in english
(there are about 171,000 in present use). For a 2 word combo that's 900
million combinations.

This is super useful: [http://www.bustaname.com/](http://www.bustaname.com/).
Especially "Add Group" and the synonym finder. So you can use "panda" and
combine it with "happy or cheerful or sunny".

These are all available:

    
    
      radiantpanda.com
      pleasedpanda.com
      lightheartedpanda.com
    

My opinion, but .co, .net, .app are all very understandable these days and
exponentially expand the search space. (Literally :))

------
staunch
It's very easy to get attached to a particular name. There's some deep
psychological aspect to it. You can become attached to even a very bad name.
It's really weird how quickly it can happen.

I'd recommend coming up with a new domain. There are a lot of new TLDs you can
choose from. There's really no reason to buy an existing domain.

If you do choose to buy that domain, try negotiating down to $500. That's not
a particularly "premium" domain name.

------
weiming
I've done this a few times. No big deal other than, well, it costs more money.

------
ishikawa
I'd go for .net or .org. It will have the same SEO value and it will look good
on your promotions. It is all a matter of budget. Since you took your time to
ask here, I guess budget matters.

------
aurizon
get cheeripanda.com

